# candle holder?



## sandhollow (Feb 2, 2010)

A friend of mine gave me this. He found it in a house he was renovating and said he thought I would like it, he was right. The markings appear to be German, Allach is the maker and it has two lightning bolt like marks above the name.


----------



## sandhollow (Feb 2, 2010)

makers mark


----------



## sandhollow (Feb 2, 2010)

Top. This is what makes me think it is a candle holder


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 2, 2010)

try googleing Allch. are the thunder bolts over top of one another? you'd be surprised.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2010)

> try googleing Allch. are the thunder bolts over top of one another? you'd be surprised.


 
 You weren't kidding, Timothy,

 I couldn't stand the suspense, so I looked...






 "Allach porcelain made a variety of candle holders ranging from elaborate gilded baroque candelabras, to the most basic plain white porcelain single candle holder. Production numbers for most candle holders were above average for other Allach items, indicating popularity and interest among the German people. The varying styles and cost of the candle holders produced at Allach allowed most Germans of every class to own them.

 The Allach Julleuchter was unique in that it was made as presentation piece for SS officers to celebrate the winter solstice. It was later given to all SS members on the same occasion. Made of unglazed stoneware, the Julleuchter was decorated with early pagan Germanic symbols. Production numbers in 1939 alone were a staggering 52,635, certainly a record for any single item produced at the Porcelain Manufacture Allach." From Allach.


----------



## sandhollow (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow. I was not expecting all that. Yes the botls are overlaping each other, now that I think of it, that is the SS mark aswell. My friend finds lots of things in the homes he works on but nothing like this. Thanks for the info, I really should have googled it first lots of information on the internet but I didnt expect there to be pictures. Again thanks.


----------



## AWD (Aug 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  sandhollow
> 
> AÂ friend of mine gave me this. He found it in a house he wasÂ renovating and said he thoughtÂ I would like it, he was right. The markings appear to be German, Allach is the maker and it has two lightning bolt like marks above the name.


 
 Sorry to say, but its a poor home made reproduction of an SS Allach Julleuchter.  This is an original Jul-leuchter

 The inter-twinned sigrunes are a 'Kulturzeichen', a mark that shows the article was artistically approved by the SS. The runes of the SS are not overlapping.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey AWD,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. You've made some abstruse observations. Sounds like you're quite up on your sigrunes. Would a home made Julleuchter be somehow less "patriotic?" Were they period "home made?" I couldn't see a single sigrune in the OP's kinda fuzzy photos.

 Sorry to say, he's not signed in here in quite some time. So I guess he won't be feeling the sting of having a less than spiffy 'Kulturzeichen.'


----------



## AWD (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome 

 Answering your second question first; no they were not period home made. The Julleuchter was only for SS members and their families and not for the general public. It was not part of any range of candle holders, it was purely SS, a piece of cultural paraphernalia used for the celebrations designed for what was to become Himmler's 'new SS religion'  Of course the Allach concern was an economic enterprise and other Allach porcelain was available to purchase by the public, catalogs of its product exist and the Julleuchter is even shown, but there is no price listed for it of course as it was not available to buy.

 The above effectively answers you first question too, "Would a home made Julleuchter be somehow less "patriotic?", the question is irrelevant, the SS Man did not need to make his own, it was such an important item for celebrations it was gifted by Himmler.

 Ceramic hobbyist make them, you can see some on Ebay, also some are made now (and have been made for SS veterans over the years) that are not exactly like but much closer to the originals than the one shown here. 

 It would have been nice to have found an original as they are quite valuable, between $600.00 and $1350.00 for one with no cracks or damage. Price varies a little depending on whether 6-dot, no dots and which mark it carries as there are several.




> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey AWD,
> 
> ...


----------

